# Laboratory Sound Effects



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a FREE audio clip of a laboratory? I know, I'm a cheap putz. I've been searching the intraweb and the free stuff I find is not very good, and the stuff that might be ok costs $. I know, I know, I get what I pay for...

I'm looking for bubbling, machines, maybe some screams, ambient type stuff.

Halp!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Here ya go. I put everything into zip & uploaded it to my share site. Has a bunch of laboratory sounds clips- electrical, some bubbling i think, another folder within that with electrocution stuff, man screaming. A few things i edited together, mostly downloaded from others sharing & sound sites.
http://www.4shared.com/file/XQBmjhOS/Electric-elect_chair-Labratory.html

Hope it help you / anyone else that needs these. 
Enjoy, Haunt on !!
DL


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh Em Gee. Those are a great collections of sounds and just what I was looking for! Thanks so much for going out of your way to do this for me!

Happy...happy...happy...


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Cool, glad ya found some that worked for you. Throw them in Audacity or wavepad & really create a full mad lab ! 

Got a lot of other SFX themed stuff (carny,haunted organ,nursery,etc) if you need anything else, just give me a "scream".


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok, time to twist this thread into, *"I have the Audacity skills of a hammer"*. I can import a file, in fact more than one.

Edit: I had questions, but have figured them out so far.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Whipped this up this evening for anyones use. Mad Laboratory effects, electrical sounds, some industrial, and the ever-popular dentist drill with associated victims screaming.

http://www.mediafire.com/?d13tt12d47g1uh5


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

& you wield that hammer well !! That came out great, mind if I add that to my share files ? of course giving you credit for creating this "monster"


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks DL, go right ahead. I was cruising around freesound.org, combining with those that you made available, to put this together. I tell ya, found some disturbing sounds there.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes there are !


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot Warrant! I Just spend the last 4 hours on that site thanks to you! Now I have to go out and buy a new HDD because I am almost out of space!

Great Site!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

jdsteel82 said:


> Thanks a lot Warrant! I Just spend the last 4 hours on that site thanks to you! Now I have to go out and buy a new HDD because I am almost out of space!
> 
> Great Site!


lol - did you find the one of the pig being slaughtered? Pretty gruesome, yet oh so useful. :devil:


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

No....But now I got to go find it!

Wait my fiance is yelling at me that we got to leave for a wedding....tomorrow then!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

This is sweet! Will go great in the lab this year woohooo!


----------

